# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  .260 Loads

## Normie

Come on you helpful buggers, I need your loads.

I shot a few in the weekend and while I was impressed with the accuracy I was unimpressed with the speed. It goes a little like this.

.260 Rem
Lapua Brass
140gr A-Max
CCI BR primer
2209

I got the slightest of ejector marks at 43gr at 2680 something with good accuracy. 42gr was tighter but 2650ish 41gr had a phenomenal group of under .2" but low 2600fps.

I was hoping for around 2800fps out of my 22" barrel but it seems I won't get there with 140s. Leathel has offered me some of his Hybrid 100V to try so will do that. Anyone usedd 100V in a .260?

Any other ideas/Loads?

Thanks

----------


## Beavis

Try some 2208. The higher BC should make up for lower MV to a point, depending on what you are shooting?

----------


## Tim

I've got 2208 if you want to give it a burl Normie.

Accuracy beats speed every time I reckon. Unless you're planning on sniping at 800m + of course.

----------


## Gillie

I am running AR2209 in my .260 but i have a 26" barrel. I suspect you will have to use the likes of R17 or better yet Hybrid 100V to get close to 2800 with the 140gr projectiles in a 22" barrel. 

My 130gr bergers are running at about 3050fps but the accurate load for the 139gr Scenars was at 2850fps (i could have run them about 100fps faster but the groups opened up a little). Both with 2209.

I assume you are running the Lapua .260 brass. I am running the Lapua small primer pocket .308 brass to allow for higher pressures.

----------


## Normie

Yeah I am using the Lapua .260 brass. I'll do a ladder with the 100V and see what speed/pressure I get. 

I think 2208 will be too fast for the 140 class bullets? My barrel is apparently very tight bore which may contribute to the low speeds. At least I have a hunting load for now with very good accuracy.

----------


## leathel

data page has V100 at 41C max (c meaning compressed so no room for more) and no more speed than 2209....But it also says you can fit 50gr of H1000.... and V100 isn't much difference in size so they stuffed up something and in all my rifles I get better speed with V100 over 4350/2209

 It has better speeds with H1000 to and I have 2208, H1000, V100, 748, 760, RL22, RL17 (when I get it back...on load for load work ATM) 2213, N165 and a few others you could try a quick ladder with  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> data page has V100 at 41C max (c meaning compressed so no room for more) and no more speed than 2209....But it also says you can fit 50gr of H1000.... and V100 isn't much difference in size so they stuffed up something and in all my rifles I get better speed with V100 over 4350/2209
> 
>  It has better speeds with H1000 to and I have 2208, H1000, V100, 748, 760, RL22, RL17 (when I get it back...on load for load work ATM) 2213, N165 and a few others you could try a quick ladder with


I use 139 Scenar or 140 amax 2217 & 215 mag primer, 2920-60 with 26" barrel, compressed load, Lapua 308 brass, shoots sub 1/2 moa  :Have A Nice Day: 

Still haven't figured out why everyone uses 2209  :ORLY:

----------


## Normie

Fuck that must be high pressure Greg. How does the brass do?

I like the sound of 100V so will try first I think and RL17.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Fuck that must be high pressure Greg. How does the brass do?
> 
> I like the sound of 100V so will try first I think and RL17.


LOL why the hell do guys think that I overload all the time...... FFS...... :Have A Nice Day:  

I run .5 to 1 grain over the 260 ADI max.

140 AR2209     24" 39.0 2530 51900 psi 42.0 2675 58800 psi 
140 AR2213SC 24" 43.0 2570 53000 psi 45.7 2685 59000 psi 
140 AR2217     24" 48.0 2620 51200 psi 50.5 2730 57000 psi 

Look at the speed pressure difference between 2209 & 2217 & it is a 24" barrel.....

The brass is fine after heaps of firings, it is a very compressed load.

I just think outside the square......unlike a lot of people.....

----------


## veitnamcam

And thats where the pressure gear comes into its own, comparative testing :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Grasshopper

Yap!  I am sticking my ears out for 140 grainers as so far I am using 130grainers with 2209.

----------


## baldbob

If in doubt!!! N560 for everything!!!

----------


## R93

> If in doubt!!! N560 for everything!!!


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Meathunta

H414 is good for another 100 fps over AR2209

----------


## leathel

> H414 is good for another 100 fps over AR2209


Got some W760 for him to try....same thing isn't it? But I fund in my 243AI that it was quite temp sensitive and I had to run a summer and winter load ...




> If in doubt!!! N560 for everything!!!


N560 is a double burn powder like RL17 and V100 but V100 is much nicer to work with being shorter cut with rounded ends... goes very well in the charge master 

Although 17 got more speed with 160's in the SAUM and 280AI  over both N560 (just) and V100 but v100 were the same speeds with 140's (Didn't try with the  280AI) so all worth a try if chasing every drop of speed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Normie

Sounds like a lot of ladder tests to do. Should be fun.

Thanks for the ideas guys.

----------


## tui_man2

> Sounds like a lot of ladder tests to do. Should be fun.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas guys.


Your going to be a busy boy mate. :Grin: 
Can splash some paint on the stock of the bad boy while loading the ladders lol

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Normie

Yeah that's true. Got a hose for my compressor now so airbrush is up and running.

----------


## tui_man2

> Yeah that's true. Got a hose for my compressor now so airbrush is up and running.


Air brush?  Mate that's the one we want flames haha. That will make it fast :Cool: 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Normie

Haha. Yeah flames sounds good. Camoflames

----------


## Dougie

I guess I should keep an eye on this thread  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I guess I should keep an eye on this thread


Yes, all the numbers and letters will start to make sense soon!

----------


## Normie

Probably a good idea Dougie. If Abe is using my reamer which I think he is it'll be even more helpful.

----------


## Normie

> Air brush?  Mate that's the one we want flames haha. That will make it fast
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


How about this Abe?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

Year mate that lol. Would be fast as then,  I will if that's ok as yours will suit the mag an mine will be jump at mag feed length

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Normie

Yep no worries at all. Glad you think this paint job will make the A-max's go faster.

----------


## tui_man2

> Yep no worries at all. Glad you think this paint job will make the A-max's go faster.


Flames make anything go faster it's a know fact  :Grin: 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Normie

Good to know.

----------


## Plade

Normie, I have a 260AI and shoot 140gn VLD and Amax exclusively.  While the AI version of the 260 is a little different (bigger capacity) i can share my experiences in summary:
2208 - too much pressure before speed with 140gn pills
2209 - better than 2208 and you should achieve 2800fps easy enough.  Be aware you will be at the top end of pressure and there will be a fine line between acceptable and not
RL17 - I was unable to maintain consistent accuracy with the little bit of trying that i did so discontinued this
2217 - I followed Kiwi Gregs lead on this and even made a drop tube to help compress loads.  I was unable to get sufficient powder in the case to give velocitiy required ( I am targetting 2950fps with low ES)
2213sc - highly accurate repeatable load (low ES), can't comment on capacity and speed relative to the std 260 case but worth a try
N560 - simply put - the best.  Low pressure, good velocity (I use 50.1gn for 2960fps with VLD's and 50.6 for 3020fps if I really want to be ambitious). ES is great, case life is great and I haven't noticed any difficulty on the chargemaster

If you need any other info please message me
cheers

----------


## crnkin

Howa still going well Plade?

Chris

----------


## Plade

Just superb thanks - like a lazer beam

----------


## hamstring

[I]am using 45.5gr vvn16o for 2800 ish depending on atmos variables. I have long mag and lengthened action in a t3.

So can seat em out far enough to fit in enough powder 140 gr amax. 
Have shot a few animals with it . They are good if shot placement is good. 
Have a pic of one I dug out of a red stag at 500 yds here somewhere
Still weighed 134 gr.

----------


## hamstring

oh yea, necked down lapua 308 brass and winchester primers.

----------


## leathel

Floor Plate for Howa M1500, Weatherby Vanguard & | Trade Me

5 round Magazine for Howa .243 .308 .7mm08 | Trade Me

10 round Magazine for Howa etc .243/.308/7mm-08 | Trade Me

Lighter and you can slap a 10 round in

 :Grin:

----------


## hamstring

Thats a good option.

----------


## hamstring

140gr amax found against skin in opposite shoulder of
Mature red at 506 yds.
Put there by 260 @ 2800 muzzle vel,
retained weight 134 gr, 
Prolly a good impact velocity for them 2015 ish fps,

----------


## CreepingDeath

Nuthin wrong with that. Did you touch bone with that?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Normie

That's a good little mushroom and better weight retention than I would have thought.

----------


## hamstring

> Nuthin wrong with that. Did you touch bone with that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


yep, through a shoulder blade.

first time I have ever recovered an amax. usually just peices of one.

----------


## Linz

I must be doing something wrong. My first test run of .260 reloads (AR2209, new Lap cases, 139 Lap Scenar seated to clear AI mag, CCI BR 200 primers) in a customised Rem 700.  Started at 39.5gn in 015 grain jumps: 41gn was kicking harder than the factory ammo I put through it in Az & was cratering around firing pin.  Chamber a little tight?

Beats me (in this set up at least) how you would go to 43gn AR2209.

Cheers,
Linz

----------


## Neckshot

Ai your 260 and then 2800fps is a breeze :Cool:

----------


## Linz

?

----------


## leathel

> I must be doing something wrong. My first test run of .260 reloads (AR2209, new Lap cases, 139 Lap Scenar seated to clear AI mag, CCI BR 200 primers) in a customised Rem 700.  Started at 39.5gn in 015 grain jumps: 41gn was kicking harder than the factory ammo I put through it in Az & was cratering around firing pin.  Chamber a little tight?
> 
> Beats me (in this set up at least) how you would go to 43gn AR2209.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linz


what speeds are you getting? Tight chamber will get the same speed with less powder  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Linz

leathel,

This is where it hurts: friend took his wireless set up to the range: all data corrupted on his tablet (note to self: buy a nice low tech Chrony in US come SHOT) & by the time I got down to the butts some eager Mutt & Jeff visitors had patched out my target for me.

Only thing I got out of it was the recoil & the fired cases...which were telling me 43gn might be too much.

Time to load the series again.

Cheers,

Linz

----------


## leathel

> leathel,
> 
> This is where it hurts: friend took his wireless set up to the range: all data corrupted on his tablet (note to self: buy a nice low tech Chrony in US come SHOT) & by the time I got down to the butts some eager Mutt & Jeff visitors had patched out my target for me.
> 
> Only thing I got out of it was the recoil & the fired cases...which were telling me 43gn might be too much.
> 
> Time to load the series again.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



I have had rifles that you can't load to book max but you are getting max speed ...... dont get caught up on trying to reach book max  :Wink:

----------


## Linz

leathel,

Yup, you are right there- if you have the psi behind the projectile, it will move.  When I do the trials again I'll post results here.

I'm hoping that the firing pin-bolt interface is not the culprit.  I should also purchase a set of .260 headspace gauges.

Cheers,

Linz

----------


## andyanimal31

I got the 260 t3 but not having to much joy yet.
lap brass 140 a max or 143 eld x with choice 09 2213sc and 2217 fed 210 primers.
any ideas?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I got the 260 t3 but not having to much joy yet.
> lap brass 140 a max or 143 eld x with choice 09 2213sc and 2217 fed 210 primers.
> any ideas?


 140 amax and 2209, start at about 43gr and work your way up

----------


## chalkeye

Post your groups and load data?

----------


## andyanimal31

I will be if I can get the Bastard going as good as my 6.5!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## robh500

Not to hijack the thread, but I am shooting 140 Amax with 2209 in a gas 6.5 creedmoor and was just reading about the different powder options here, I am getting quite slow speeds and pressure at 42.5 does anybody know if it is ok for me to use v1000 or h1000 or anything else that might get me better speeds, I am only getting 2640 out of a 24" tube. 



Sorry @Normie I can move this and start another thread if you like.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Not to hijack the thread, but I am shooting 140 Amax with 2209 in a gas 6.5 creedmoor and was just reading about the different powder options here, I am getting quite slow speeds and pressure at 42.5 does anybody know if it is ok for me to use v1000 or h1000 or anything else that might get me better speeds, I am only getting 2640 out of a 24" tube. 
> 
> Attachment 47327
> 
> Sorry @Normie I can move this and start another thread if you like.


are they 25yd groups rob?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> I got the 260 t3 but not having to much joy yet.
> lap brass 140 a max or 143 eld x with choice 09 2213sc and 2217 fed 210 primers.
> any ideas?


I got talking to 2 different target shooters at last years Sika show, they both shot 260 rem, they both told me that 210's were too hot for the 260 rem, and to use cci 200's or br2's.

Ive just tested cci 200's back to back with 210's that i had previously used. The 200's shot far tighter groups.  Im sold. H414 powder.

----------


## andyanimal31

interesting.
I have some winchester wlr primers so where are they on the hot scale? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## robh500

Smartass @andyanimal31 the thing just shoots, that was 112m, just slow that's all.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Smartass @andyanimal31 the thing just shoots, that was 112m, just slow that's all.


lol😂

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I was told something sort of similar. I used to use federal primers and shot acceptable groups.

 I gave the CCI a go on advice and I have shot some ridiculous groups changing nothing but the primer. 

I don't know why or how a primer can be too hot for the .260 but the results speak for themselves. 
Its worth a crack Andy😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

I will have to dig into the bowels of the reloading cabinets and see what's floating around in the bottom!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Interesting  I too had slow but accurate 260 loads using 2209. Am now up at 45.5 of 2209 and have them over 2750 with tight groups- 140 amax.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Interesting  I too had slow but accurate 260 loads using 2209. Am now up at 45.5 of 2209 and have them over 2750 with tight groups- 140 amax.


what rifle and brass and primers are you using and can ya define tight groups please?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Sako 85. 20". Lapua brass, federal 215 and 140 Amax. 
12-15mm. Has fired 5shots into 11mm before. . . . All precautions taken. Obviously.

As a side note and of some interest was the successful use of Superformance Powder in the .260Rem. Others were hitting pressure early with 2209 while velocity were too low.

----------


## HOWA308

> Sako 85. 20". Lapua brass, federal 215 and 140 Amax. 
> 12-15mm. Has fired 5shots into 11mm before. . . . All precautions taken. Obviously.
> 
> As a side note and of some interest was the successful use of Superformance Powder in the .260Rem. Others were hitting pressure early with 2209 while velocity were too low.



Yes I concur with Danny, Superformance gave better velocity than 2209.

----------


## HOWA308

I'm about to run some more loads for the 260 this weekend using the ELD-X and Superformance. Previously VLD's gave good results.

----------


## 25/08IMP

I use the same powder Superformance with the ELD-X in my .260AI lower pressure than 2209 and very low SD and ES

----------


## gimp

I got shit results with CCI 200s and good results with 210M

----------


## Frosty

Ive got a finnlight 260, running 210s 129sst and 46gr 2209, haven't been really happy with it though. Good tip about the primers, will give it a go.

----------


## HOWA308

> I use the same powder Superformance with the ELD-X in my .260AI lower pressure than 2209 and very low SD and ES



Imp, what's your barrel length and velocity?

----------


## 25/08IMP

Barrel is 22" and they are doing 2780fps you might get higher in a standard turn bolt

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

Running a suppressed Rem Model7 in 260. 129gn LRAB with 43.5gn of 2209 and CCI250 (large mag) and doing 2780fps. Happy enough with this and they shoots groups tight enough to break clay targets at 600 yards (MOD).

Suspect I could make it go faster, but not sure there is actually a need to. All the animals I've shot at are now dead and in the freezer or septic tank now  :Have A Nice Day: 

Oh, using the mag primers because that's what I had in the cupboard.

----------


## josh86

Hi Guys just started reloading for my 260 rem, dose any one know what the Max gn would be for running the new Eld x 143gr bullet? with Ar 2209

----------


## matagouri

Just use starting data for 140,s. You will be fine... Have a look at the load data Hodgdon powder website, if you dont already know AR 2209 and H4350 are the same powders, differently branded, so you can use equivalent H4350 data for your 2209...

----------


## Timmay

Only tried 120gn pro hunters, new Lapua brass cci200 primers and 41gr of 2208.
Zero load dev, I get 1" @100m but pressure signs also. Might back off to 40.2 and try again. Haven't chronyed the load yet but I suspect a very tight chamber

----------


## Gibo

> Only tried 120gn pro hunters, new Lapua brass cci200 primers and 41gr of 2208.
> Zero load dev, I get 1" @100m but pressure signs also. Might back off to 40.2 and try again. Haven't chronyed the load yet but I suspect a very tight chamber


Want a box of Fed 210s to try?

----------


## Dead is better

2213 might give 2600fts if you can creep up to 45.5gn without seeing those pressure signs again. 

I'd use a 120gn or 123gn Amax and try to work up to 47gn. You might get as high as 2740fts with those
*Lapua scenar 123gn would be right up there too if you can get them.

----------


## Timmay

I played around with Quickload today and got the high pressure I've been experiencing once I entered the corrected seating depth on the computer. I've backed off to 40gn 2208. Weather looks good tomorrow so might nip to the range before work

----------


## Dead is better

I don't like compressing loads myself so you might be a little tight trying to put 47 grains in. But those are the optimum components as far as I can tell 
*Scenar and ADI2213 or 4831sc if you cant find any.

----------


## Smiddy

> I played around with Quickload today and got the high pressure I've been experiencing once I entered the corrected seating depth on the computer. I've backed off to 40gn 2208. Weather looks good tomorrow so might nip to the range before work


Witch way did the pressure change compared to the length of the cartridge?
Longer less pressure or opposite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> 2213 might give 2600fts if you can creep up to 45.5gn without seeing those pressure signs again. 
> 
> I'd use a 120gn or 123gn Amax and try to work up to 47gn. You might get as high as 2740fts with those
> *Lapua scenar 123gn would be right up there too if you can get them.


I got the 123gr amaxs to 3k using a hefty load of H414 in my 20" barrel model 7 260 rem, grouped well too. Until i discovered my 123's sorted into two different groups (length of ogive to base) lost confidence in them after that.

----------


## Timmay

> Witch way did the pressure change compared to the length of the cartridge?
> Longer less pressure or opposite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has a short throat so the further *in* the pill is seated the higher my pressure went. 

As a trade off my fps went up for less powder

----------


## Timmay

Will be testing some 143 eldx's in my 260 this weekend, 2209 powder, I'm stopping at 41.2gns as I suspect anything over that will be a tad hot

----------


## gimp

5.1 more than that is fine in my rifle

----------


## Timmay

She's almost a full case here? Might be able to another .5 Tops. 2.8" oal iirc

----------


## gimp

2.9 or something for me. Long throat on the Sako. Goes hard. Don't use that load in your rifle without working up cos it's well over max

----------


## Shearer

Still not sure why there is such a fascination with the 260 at the moment. A lot of effort to get less than 270 performance. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Timmay

What speed gimp? 20"?

----------


## gimp

19.4 and 2750

----------


## Timmay

Cheers

----------


## veitnamcam

> Still not sure why there is such a fascination with the 260 at the moment. A lot of effort to get less than 270 performance.


Not a lot of 270s go well in a short action.

----------


## Shearer

> Not a lot of 270s go well in a short action.


Lot of fucking around to save a few grams.

----------


## Timmay

Find one of the 101,038,492,028,382,902 other threads where you can argue over the differences between the calibres.

----------


## Gibo

Im in the crew  :Wink:  shes a bit flash for this rough neck

----------


## Timmay

143 ELDX
Lapua brass
40.6gn 2209
Cci primer
12 thou jump

2620 fps out of 21" tube 0.8" groups, I'm holding it back from being better. I suspect 0.6" is the true capability. No pressure signs.

----------

